# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Και η Νεα Υόρκη εχει άγριους παπαγάλους  -  Quaker και Ringnecks! * Βίντεο *

## Sunshine

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο:

http://www.brooklynparrots.com/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εντυπωσιακό που προσαρμόστηκαν στο κρύο καιρό της ΝΥ και αναπαράχθηκαν χτίζοντας αυτές τις υπέροχες φωλιές πολυκατοικίες.
*Thanks for the info* :bye:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο τι κλιματολογικες συνθηκες καταγονται αυτα τα ειδοι?
ισως μπορουμε να βγαλουμε κατι για το αν μπορουν οι παπαγαλοι(ή καποια ειδοι) να προσαρμοστουν χωρις προβληματα σε ποιο κρυα κλιματα...

----------


## mpikis

Άγγελε πιστεύω πως οι παπαγάλοι μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν στο κλίμα κάθε χώρας..αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι μπορούμε εναν παπαγάλο να τον έχουμε έξω χειμώνα καλοκαίρι...στη φυση αν κρυώσει θα βρεί κάπου να ζεσταθεί..θα φάει για να έχει περισσότερο λίπος...είναι σημάδια του ενστίκτου....στο κλουβι θα φαει και θα πετάει με ότι και όσο χώρο του δώσουμε...

----------


## -vaso-

Από όσο ξέρω τα quaker αντέχουν σε αρκετά χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες!Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι μπορούν να αντέξουν μέχρι και 10 βαθμούς Κελσίου υπό το μηδέν!Δηλαδή πολύ πολύ κρύο για αυτά τα τροπικά πτηνά!Αξιοθαύμαστο!!!

----------


## Sunshine

Σήμερα πήγαμε βόλτα στο Ζαππείον για Αποκριάς και τράβηξα μερικά ringnecks να καθουνται στο κτήριο και να χώνουν της μουσούδες τους μεσα της ανάγλυφες τρυπούλες στης κορινθιακές κώλωνες. Είχε πολυ αέρα, ηταν λιγο μακριά και το ζουμ ειναι digital και ετσι δεν ειναι  τα καλύτερα βίντεο που έχω τραβήξει άλλα σκεπτικά ίσως να σας ενδιαφέρουν.... ακουγόντανε πολύ καλα πάντως!   :Love0040:

----------

